# Intermittent Fasting Result Pics.



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

I took some photos back in November when I decided to shift some pounds and try a little something called Intermittent Fasting. I know those two words cause a ripple of 'oohs' and 'ahhs' inside fitness circles as some people believe in it, and its benefits, others don't and some are just plain terrified.

Well, I gave it a go anyway... See my story below.

I was a shocking and big-t1ted 191lbs/88kgs/13.7stone when I first decided to cut the chub. Sick of stuffing my ever-growing face with pork scratchings, cheesecake and every other heart attack inducing food I could get my chubby fingers on.

I was unhealthy. I was unhappy. I didn't want to be part of the 'growing obese percentage' we keep hearing about on the news. I didn't want to be the salad-dodging chubster in future who's alienated by friends and colleagues because of my weight. We all know fat people these days get left on the sidelines and made to feel bad about the fact they have a bad relationship with food. Only to be partly accepted when they own up to being a fat phuck and tell people they're actually trying to do something about it. That wasn't going to be me...

Well back in November, it WAS ME!!! Tell a lie, I wasn't HUGE (see pics) but I was definitely starting to fill up my T-shirts and well on the long and unhappy road to having all kinds of blood related diseses, heart problems and maybe even a carer to pop round and wipe my @ss every day because my jelly-belly is too wide for me to reach around.

I thought PHUCK IT!!!!

I'm not becoming one of those [email protected] who have to get craned out of their house by firemen. No way am I going to sit around all day with a tube of pringles watching Jeremy Kyle, Homes Under the Hammer, Cash in the Attic and other antique/bargain related TV shows whilst my skin fuses with the settee material!!!! Noooooo way....

Enter Intermittent Fasting.

It sounded great to me. I don't have to rely much on calorie counting. I can eat what I want so no need to be one of those miserable muppets on a diet who b1tch and moan like "Oh, no I can't eat that... that Yorkshire Pudding is worth 6 points on my slimming world plan."

PHUCK slimming world plans! Phuck Yorkshire puddings!!! Damn em' all to hell.

Eating whatever I want inside a certain time period was, I thought, the best way to go. And you know what? I think it was...

My eating window was 1pm-6pm. So basically I skipped breakfast which I often did anyway and didn't fill my gob with Haribo after my tea. Pretty easy in all honesty. Did I feel hungry at the start while my stomach was acclimatizing to the change? Yes, but after 4/5 days on IF, it all went away and I was golden. I could do a 24 hour fast now if I wanted to and not even feel the need to slip a Malteaser in my mouth.

Anyway, like i said, I started at 191Lbs. I weighed myself this morning and I was 165lbs. That's 26lbs GONE relatively easily.

All it took was a little determination and dedication.

I'm looking to stick to I.F until around February and then begin to hopefully build some muscle.

Any thoughts would be appretiated. Also, here is a link to my AWESOME journal that none of you guys read. There are pics of me and pics of meals I prepared and some bits and bobs about the workouts I tried.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200681-ruskys-journal-pie-lard-die-hard-zero-gym-membership.html

thanks for listening!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking great mike!!!!

Time to make allllll kinds a gains now, auntie got kept in lastnight, never left ozzy until bout 9ish, think she neets another op man.

whats are the goals for 2013 since your your a slim mother fuker now.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i subbed this bitch as well....


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

great results mate well done

I have been doing IF since 2 Jan this year and have gone from a noticeable bulge around the midsection to an outline of abs and decent leg seperation...... going to carry on until end of march and see how I get on

not really having cravings now either, plus I don't get hungry anymore towards the end of my fast as i did at first

couple of questions;

1. did you incorporate days where you do not fast?

2. did you include having cheat food, donuts or whatever

3. did you do any big fasts i.e. 24hr + at all, i have read that it can be beneficial to do one every few weeks and also a massive re-feed day every few weeks too.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good going mate really well done on the results so far


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done m8, love IF, makes life sooo much easier, good work


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> couple of questions;
> 
> 1. did you incorporate days where you do not fast?
> 
> ...


Thanks, champ!

1. I did not incorporate none fasting days purposely, but yes. I must admit there were a few days (a whole week) when fasting took a back-seat to whatever was going on in my life. For instance I attended a wedding in which food was thrown in my face which It would be rude to say no too. A funeral, same deal. I also had a little girl last month so that pretty much took a whole week of I.F out of my plan everything was up in the air. Then Xmas and New year came around. Still lost weight. amazing.

2. Cheat foods. Oh yes, looking back on my food intake over the 2 months, there were chippy meals, macdonalds, and everything else you can imagine. Makes it all the more amazing that I lost LBS whilst doing so. I did clean up my diet ALOT though. I'd have chips 4 times a week. I knocked that back to once a month or something. Ate more salad etc... so even though I kept eating rubbish IN MODERATION, I cleaned the diet up too simultaneously

3. Big Fasts. During the two months I never did anymore than a 19 hour fast. I did, however do a 21 hour fast yesterday, only because I finshed my tea early the night before and left work late the day after. It wasn't planned.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice write up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Thanks, champ!
> 
> 1. I did not incorporate none fasting days purposely, but yes. I must admit there were a few days (a whole week) when fasting took a back-seat to whatever was going on in my life. For instance I attended a wedding in which food was thrown in my face which It would be rude to say no too. A funeral, same deal. I also had a little girl last month so that pretty much took a whole week of I.F out of my plan everything was up in the air. Then Xmas and New year came around. Still lost weight. amazing.
> 
> ...


key to a happy life in all fields imo


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> whats are the goals for 2013 since your your a slim mother fuker now.


Haha! Thanks, slick! Goals are simple. I'm going to stick to I.F until February. My birthday to be exact. I have no goal weight to reach but as long as the LBS keep melting off, I'm happy.

After that I'd like to tone up a hell of a lot. You can see in my most recent pics, I simply looks empty and flat. I will be looking to YOU and the UKM community for guidance in obtaining some definition all over. Not just the vanity muscles like arms and chest. I want to be the guy to pops out of his T-shirt in a good way if you know what I mean.

P.S get your @ss to my crib this week bro, we miss you


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well done bud, Im in similar boat, New to all this but i do have quite abit of natural muscle, Which im hoping to hang onto while dieting etc, did you lose much muscle doing it this way??

Just my opinion was fasting you lost fat and muscle and building muscle is harder than losing fat i would like to hold onto much asap.

At the moment i just started cutting down on calories while keeping protein high. Until i can sort a plan out.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great going mate! Keep popping to my journal to encourage me 

I've lost 7lb since near end of dec doing it and I'm having cheat meals and somehow getting stronger....


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

great work mate. keep it up!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Haha! Thanks, slick! Goals are simple. I'm going to stick to I.F until February. My birthday to be exact. I have no goal weight to reach but as long as the LBS keep melting off, I'm happy.
> 
> After that I'd like to tone up a hell of a lot. You can see in my most recent pics, I simply looks empty and flat. I will be looking to YOU and the UKM community for guidance in obtaining some definition all over. Not just the vanity muscles like arms and chest. I want to be the guy to pops out of his T-shirt in a good way if you know what I mean.
> 
> P.S get your @ss to my crib this week bro, we miss you


Promise mate this week i will come down...

always here for advice mike


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Great going mate! Keep popping to my journal to encourage me
> 
> I've lost 7lb since near end of dec doing it and I'm having cheat meals and somehow getting stronger....


You put away some food lastnight rob, what did u chow down on....


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> key to a happy life in all fields imo


Never has a truer word been spoken.



Marc2013 said:


> did you lose much muscle doing it this way??


No, sir. If you take a look at my AVI on the left << I gained muscle << minimal I think, but still gained. My workouts were very light too. 20mins every other night at best. What are your muscle gain goals?



robc1985 said:


> Great going mate! Keep popping to my journal to encourage me
> 
> I've lost 7lb since near end of dec doing it and I'm having cheat meals and somehow getting stronger....


I will check in, buddy! we all need motivation and encouragement!! Wow, 7lbs! that's great fat-loss!! well done. What are your goals if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fair play mate, that's some transformation, you're like a new bloke!

All the best with whatever you do next :thumbup1:


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ive naturally big frame and never had problems with gaining fat but over last two years or so ive piled a lot of fat on and would like to do without the moobs and gain some confidence. Im 27 and with 2x kids theres little time to workout.

Main goals is lose fat, Maintain or gain muscle and be a healthier me, as 15mins on cross trainer and am knackered. I have till may to get in some sort of shape as we have a family holiday but the in laws are coming too so would like to shape up abit as i have little confidence taking top off etc where as i dont mind with just our lass.

Been looking through your progress you done really well.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Will try get some clearer photos with poses i will start my own journal too. Just want to get a diet routine sorted etc.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> Ive naturally big frame and never had problems with gaining fat but over last two years or so ive piled a lot of fat on and would like to do without the moobs and gain some confidence. Im 27 and with 2x kids theres little time to workout.


Oh man, where we in the same boat!? I moved out with my girl 2 years ago and we had plans to start eating healthy (one treat a week) and running along the river front which surround our apartment complex. Suffice to say, all that went out the window. I pigged out every damn day and over those 2 years put on a heck of a lot of weight. My T-shirts got tighter and my belt buckle was getting new holes stabbed into it to make it wider and wider. My moobs were downright atrocious. Sickening I'd say. So bad I actually thought that after another packet of mini-chedders, I'd have to go buy myself a damn bra.

I.F changed ALL OF THAT!! I've lost near 2 stone in 2 and ½ months and that's without trying my best! I've had cheat days, full weeks off I.F skipped workouts like you wouldn't believe. And guess what? My @ss still lost weight!!!



Marc2013 said:


> Main goals is lose fat, Maintain or gain muscle and be a healthier me, as 15mins on cross trainer and am knackered. I have till may to get in some sort of shape as we have a family holiday but the in laws are coming too so would like to shape up abit as i have little confidence taking top off etc where as i dont mind with just our lass


Same again, man. I run for 10mins, get a stitch, I'm out of breath and end up walking back home. It's a fukkin disgrace.

Okay, so you're holiday in May is like 3 and ½ months away, right? Well see what I did in 2 and ½ and know that if you make some sort of plan and stick to it, you can do the same. You can even stick to it a lot better than I did and make better results than my lazy @ss did!!

Think about this too, when you lose some fat, gain some muscle, you're lass will all over you too!! You'll be bringing sexy-back like you wouldn't believe!!!


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha yeah could do with some of that sexy lol

I will be starting a journal soon with better pics and progress.

So on this I.F. do you basically not eat all day or night apart from 1pm to 6pm??

If so did you cram 3 meals worth within that time space etc??

What about coffee, tea water juice through out day??

Think ill give it ago for a month see how it goes if it dosent work for me it still gives me 2 month to try something else.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Very impressive Subbed


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> So on this I.F. do you basically not eat all day or night apart from 1pm to 6pm?? If so did you cram 3 meals worth within that time space etc?? What about coffee, tea water juice through out day??


Bingo. You create an 8 hour eating window (I used 6 hours) and you only consume food during those 8 hours. For the the remaining 16 hours of the day, you don't eat. You can drink water, black coffee or black tea.

The eating window can be placed ANYWHERE throughout the 24 hour day although it's recommended most of the fasting period is done during sleep. It's a lot easier that way.

You don't need to cram in meals, 3 meals is about average though for most people. Some people only have one big meal, other snack on the hour every hour during you time allowed. It's totally up to you. Since you're not eating for 16 hours, your body will attack fat during that period so meal frequency doesnt matter much.

There are tons to read up on and Youtube vids which can offer you more guidance.

But yeah, make a journal. People will post advice and encouragement for you in there! plus it's incentive to carry on.

Believe me, you WILL see results. Take photos like I did. Looking down at myself each day and I don't see vast improvement as it's a gradual thing. Photos though, can be a shock to the system when you see the difference side-by-side of a 2 week period or something.

I.F is mental more so than physical. One thing is for sure, it works for me, it gets easier and easier and can be totally life changing.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you do 5 days eating normal 2 days fasting??

I googled and came across this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20890613


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> Do you do 5 days eating normal 2 days fasting??
> 
> I googled and came across this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20890613


That's another approach that works just as well, I've heard! Whatever fits your lifestyle buddy!! 5:2 day fasting has all kinds of benefits. I just chose the 16/8 hour plan. All personal preference, buddy!

Also, there is a BBC documentary on Youtube called "Eat Fast and Live Longer" which is an eye-opening watch. It's connected to the link you posted!


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay will check it out thanks bud.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i do 7 days IF all week, cant see how two days of it would do anything.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

The last time i tried this.. i ended up with anorexia and didn't eat for over 48 hours at at a time.. lost 3 stone but ended up very ill, well done mate you've doe amazingly well, the only thing i would say is know where to draw the line.. i didn't and i've fcuked up my metabolic rate, and all sorts  Its easier than you think to get into a routine of not eating esp when you see the fat dropping off.. it gets addictive in a way!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

To people thinking it's complicated, it's not. Don't eat 8:30pm to 12:30 pm. Then have lunch. Then have pre wo food. Then pwo, then dinner, then half 8 snack. Repeat but on non training days remove pwo shake and up fats.

It really is that simple. And no you don't get hungry. I'm doing it at min and it's by far the easiest method I've used


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> i do 7 days IF all week, cant see how two days of it would do anything.


What eating window do you have? In the 5:2 day fasting plan, you have an intake limit 500 calories only on those 2 days. The average man would eat -4000 calories per week based on that.



LuLuJJ said:


> The last time i tried this.. i ended up with anorexia and didn't eat for over 48 hours at at a time.. lost 3 stone but ended up very ill, well done mate you've doe amazingly well, the only thing i would say is know where to draw the line.. i didn't and i've fcuked up my metabolic rate, and all sorts  Its easier than you think to get into a routine of not eating esp when you see the fat dropping off.. it gets addictive in a way!


I couldn't agree more! That's exactly why I've given myself a date to stop I.F. I also have a very vocal girlfriend who'd knock me into shape if I did start looking ill. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

> I couldn't agree more! That's exactly why I've given myself a date to stop I.F. I also have a very vocal girlfriend who'd knock me into shape if I did start looking ill. Thanks for the comment!


Ha that's good!! well done anyway you look a hella lot better for it!!


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

some end result pics not the best unfortunately...


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

dap33 said:


> some end result pics not the best unfortunately...
> View attachment 107859
> View attachment 107861


Amazing results, mate! I take your workouts must have been pretty intense.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

deadlifts, power cleans & weighted chins, bench press & weighted dips, back squats & front squat just basic compound movements then i would do some 8-12 min crossfit WODs


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

dap33 said:


> some end result pics not the best unfortunately...
> View attachment 107859
> View attachment 107861


Fcuking great condition! was that aided by aas or natty?


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

all natural mate...i dropped about 20lbs, it took me about 3 mnths all thanks to IF protocols


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

That's definitely something to strive towards!! Amazing!!


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

Good job bro great results.

You have any idea how many calories you usually would eat during your 6 hour window?

Did you have any kind of deficit?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

dap33 said:


> some end result pics not the best unfortunately...
> View attachment 107859
> View attachment 107861


Got any before pictures?


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

A marked improvement there mate, keep it up!


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

yeah logged everything, weighed everything ..was eating under 2000 kcals a day, on average probably about 1900


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> Got any before pictures?


yeah will upload in a bit...i'm in work


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking good mate what sort BF% you think you are?? What was your original weight??


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

original weight was 76kg and i dropped down to 70, my boss in the gym who has won many bodybuilding comps reckons i was well under 8% the photos dont do me justice  taken with a ****ty camera phone thats about 5 yrs old, i've just come back off a 5 week holiday in Oz...so i'm not in the best condition


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

So how long you been on IF??

Im currently on day three finding it hard at the moment, As used to late night feasts etc. But the hardest thing is going all morn without breakfast at the moment. On a night dosent seem to bad. Im eating between 1/8pm Im doing one day on one day off at the moment and when body starts getting used to the lack of calories i will do 2 days on 1 day off and so on.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

end of july beginning of august i think, would have to look back at last years calendar


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

nice, im going to try IF when i cut, cant eat enough in a short window on a bulk personally


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Notice any muscle loss?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im only 3 days in so i havnt but mike on here been on awhile and lost loads fat and gained little muscle.

I find it hard at moment feeling low energy levels at moment . 8pm till following 1pm is long time without food.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i didn't personally (i was looking in the mirror all the time)...some of my friends thought i'd put on size lol and was using gear...


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

Marc2013 said:


> Im only 3 days in so i havnt but mike on here been on awhile and lost loads fat and gained little muscle.
> 
> I find it hard at moment feeling low energy levels at moment . 8pm till following 1pm is long time without food.


black coffee was and is a must have for me...energy wise some days i was up the gym at 6,7 in the morning chomping at the bit smashing **** outta the bags for 30 mins


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Black green tea or black coffee is like a production line at moment as it killer no food for that amount of time but hoepfully get used to it and time will fly by.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i bought a couple of sacks of casein for the last meal of the night, from maxiraw good stuff


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

How many calories in a shake of casein protein?? Just eating window is 1/8pm and obviously i eat at 1pm and again 7.30pm and can only have approx 650 calories in total so need keep cals down im currently having omlette with chicken breast + veggies on a night keep protein up.

Thanks


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i was having 90g casein shake which was 315 kcals...i was eating at 1, 4 and 8...its how you spend your kcals


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats wicked mate am chuffed for you! 

how does Intermittent fasting work and what isit  ?


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

thanks mate have look at this

http://www.leangains.com/


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

check out leangains website


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

So what are the basics of IF ? You are calorie deficient for long periods of time so fat is used as fuel or is the timing of food somehow changing your metabolism?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

GShock said:


> So what are the basics of IF ? You are calorie deficient for long periods of time so fat is used as fuel or is the timing of food somehow changing your metabolism?


16 hour fast 8 hours eat. Check my journal for more info. I'm doing it


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great results mate! Well done


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

just seen the pics, great results!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> 16 hour fast 8 hours eat. Check my journal for more info. I'm doing it


Got a link to your journal mate?

Thinking of giving it a go but dont want to get it right.

Im usually fine to not eat in the morning as I slam a black coffee down me and off out working but I have a feeling I may struggle in the nights


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Got a link to your journal mate?
> 
> Thinking of giving it a go but dont want to get it right.
> 
> Im usually fine to not eat in the morning as I slam a black coffee down me and off out working but I have a feeling I may struggle in the nights


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=204942


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Robc1985's journal is a must read for anyone thinking of trying I.F

Glad this thread is getting people discussing it!!!


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright mate ^^ im on day three now finding it hard at moment feeling hungry first thing on a morn but should get used to it soon.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

The nights is where I feel I might struggle with it.

Is it usual to eat a deficit in the hours where you eat?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Marc2013 said:


> Alright mate ^^ im on day three now finding it hard at moment feeling hungry first thing on a morn but should get used to it soon.


How are you finding the nights?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Errm not too bad, Days im on i have protein shake at 1pm as im starving and to get protein into system asap. Then at about 4pm i have handful of nuts again to keep off hunger with protein and healthy fats, then on night 7.30pm i have omlette with chicken breast + veggies. mainly again keep protein up and keep me filled then go bed approx 10.30pm other night i was up til just after 11.30pm and i was having hunger pains so i plan on sleeping about 10.30pm.

Its the mornings which is worse as got to go till 1pm.

But i drink black tea or coffee no sugar all day, more than i used too. I think few more days and i will get used to it.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I having approx 650 calories on fasting days only eating between 1/8pm

Daysim off im eating my usual except being a lil more cautious on meal size.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Robc1985's journal is a must read for anyone thinking of trying I.F
> 
> Glad this thread is getting people discussing it!!!


Cheers mate. Losing it nice and steady WITHOUT cardio. Down another 1.25lb. I cheat and I drink on a weekend.

It's so simple though. And you stop feeling hungry after a week so it is easy


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a week into IF. Weigh in on Tuesday morning but I can see the difference already in the mirror, not massive but noticeable for me.

I have to say its been great so far. During the week I've been fasting from around 7-730pm until 12pm the next day. It makes it a whole lot simpler.

I'm doing weights 4 times a week and quite a bit of steady state cardio. I have done a standard cut before but seemed to lose strength and muscle while doing so. So far and I know it's early days my strength hasn't dropped so far.

Like I say it's early days for me but I'm finding it rather easy at the moment.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been on it for a week now, gradually through the week the hunger goes, I have been eating 3pm-10.30pm working nights then sleeping 8am-3pm I'm slightly hungry when I get home at 7am but not too bad.

1st weigh in tomorrow so hopefully 1lb will be lost


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Great results, and not been ultra strict.

I've been on an IF type of diet for a good few months, although I've not lost the weight ive also not got fat and there was a fair bit of junk, the whole of December was a feast for me ????

I'm running a little experiment at the start of feb, going to do clean foods (mainly ????) and not count calories (but also keep it sensible), will also be running test prop for 8 weeks and t3 for 6 weeks.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers mate. Losing it nice and steady WITHOUT cardio. Down another 1.25lb. I cheat and I drink on a weekend.
> 
> It's so simple though. And you stop feeling hungry after a week so it is easy


This is why I love IF. You don't really need to do much cardio if any. I do 15-20 mins after my gym workout. nothing else.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Losing it nice and steady WITHOUT cardio. Down another 1.25lb.


I also found this to be true. I've done ZERO cardio for weeks now and STILL the scales show less and less.

I guess it's true about fat loss being 90% what you put in your mouth, not what you do in the gym.

Basic calories in VS calories out.

Use cardio as another avenue in your approach to losing fat and allow it to improve your general overall fitness.

But for those who think fat loss is all about spending hours handcuffed to a treadmill to burn the pounds? WRONG!!!!

DIET, DIET & DIET!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

well done on the fat loss...bit i cant help thinking you could have lost that fat and gained muscle using different methods. might sound like a cun.tish reply, but like i said well done on the fat loss but stop the IF.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> I also found this to be true. I've done ZERO cardio for weeks now and STILL the scales show less and less.
> 
> I guess it's true about fat loss being 90% what you put in your mouth, not what you do in the gym.
> 
> ...


i think the answer is eating lots of the right stuff and doing a sh.it ton of low intensity cardio.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well done on the fat loss...bit i cant help thinking you could have lost that fat and gained muscle using different methods. might sound like a cun.tish reply, but like i said well done on the fat loss but stop the IF.


Cun.tish? no, sir! It's a perfect response and a valid (likely correct) opinion which is appreciated!

Building muscle is the next hurdle I need to get myself over as I feel IF has ran it's course with me. It's done exactly what I wanted it to do and now my goals have changed completely.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Cun.tish? no, sir! It's a perfect response and a valid (likely correct) opinion which is appreciated!
> 
> Building muscle is the next hurdle I need to get myself over as I feel IF has ran it's course with me. It's done exactly what I wanted it to do and now my goals have changed completely.


well thats brilliant mate. crack on.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well done on the fat loss...bit i cant help thinking you could have lost that fat and gained muscle using different methods. might sound like a cun.tish reply, but like i said well done on the fat loss but stop the IF.


Worked alright for dab33 :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

How much have you lost doing this diet?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well done on the fat loss...bit i cant help thinking you could have lost that fat and gained muscle using different methods. might sound like a cun.tish reply, but like i said well done on the fat loss but stop the IF.


I use IF and am growing and cutting nicely on it thanks. 

Sure it not be optimal but for busy lives and a large evening appetite it works like a fricking dream.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I use IF and am growing and cutting nicely on it thanks.
> 
> Sure it not be optimal but for busy lives and a large evening appetite it works like a fricking dream.


Wont deny that mate, but did you build your base using this method.....


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm hopefully going to breathe more life into this thread when I get home with my newest Intermittent Fasting results picture...

Be warned.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good for you mate !

how much weight have lost?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> good for you mate !
> 
> how much weight have lost?


Thanks buddy! When I lose one more pound it will be a total of 30lbs lost. I'm hoping I will shift it by Sunday!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress pal, you hitting the gym yet?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Omg inspiration dude , this is why I cannot wait to do I.F


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good progress pal, you hitting the gym yet?


Nah, no gym yet unfortunately. It's really tough for me to find time for the gym having just become a daddy! I've began running to work which is 40mins cardio every other morning. I own a weight bench, bar and some dumbells so I think the best I can do weight wise is home workouts.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Omg inspiration dude , this is why I cannot wait to do I.F


Thanks!! Waiting? Why are you waiting? start now!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Thanks!! Waiting? Why are you waiting? start now!!


Well being nearly 38 weeks pregnant , bit of an excuse lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Nah, no gym yet unfortunately. It's really tough for me to find time for the gym having just become a daddy! I've began running to work which is 40mins cardio every other morning. I own a weight bench, bar and some dumbells so I think the best I can do weight wise is home workouts.


Oh right, check out a thread in general conversion called "44 awesome body weight exercises" some good stuff there to go alongside your bench workouts


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to start this tomorrow....!!!! lol

Did you throw in any vitamins, fish oils or any supps?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

LondonGeezer said:


> I'm going to start this tomorrow....!!!! lol
> 
> Did you throw in any vitamins, fish oils or any supps?


No, no and no. I'm too cheap to buy any of that... Just used the IF system is all.



faultline said:


> Oh right, check out a thread in general conversion called "44 awesome body weight exercises" some good stuff there to go alongside your bench workouts


Ah thanks, mate! I will check that out! It's something that will come in handy for me! Cheers!



YummyMummy said:


> Well being nearly 38 weeks pregnant , bit of an excuse lol


You are excused!! Lol good luck with the little one!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

surely you loose a ton of muscle on this. If i worked all morning untill 12.30 without food i think id pass out! plus i train 9-10pm so find it hard to fit food in after training. and to not eat anything for 14h after training just doesnt make sence to me.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

HJL said:


> surely you loose a ton of muscle on this. If i worked all morning untill 12.30 without food i think id pass out! plus i train 9-10pm so find it hard to fit food in after training. and to not eat anything for 14h after training just doesnt make sence to me.


Sounds harder than it actually is, I do quite a physical job and fast till 2 each day.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Quick question... during the fasting period, you can still drink as much water as you like right??


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Good write up mate! IF definitely works for me, calorie control more than anything but still!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

LondonGeezer said:


> Quick question... during the fasting period, you can still drink as much water as you like right??


Yup! Water and hydration are the key to weight loss! Drink as much as you can!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well done!! There's people out there that say I.F don't work they are too scared to try it or can't handle it, You'r proof it works :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done rusky!!

looking hella slim lad.....no more b!tch t!ts


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Lose any strength and muscle along the way?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> New picture attached.
> 
> Any body fat % guesses will be appreciated as I have not measured.


Holy sh!t, how many weeks has that taken?! Epic transformation tbh!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Holy sh!t, how many weeks has that taken?! Epic transformation tbh!


Exactly 3 months. Nov - Dec & January. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Good base to put some size on now. Id drop the if and get your diet sorted first though.

Ive done if twice in the past, went from a chubby 16stone down to 12.5stone without any training in about 4 month. Lost loads of muscle and strength.

Second time i tried it was after a bulking cycle for a quick fix before hols, from 7pm-10am no food. Went very flat and lost a fair bit of muscle again. Looking back both were a bit of a fail, good diet is loads better.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> Good base to put some size on now. Id drop the if and get your diet sorted first though.
> 
> Ive done if twice in the past, went from a chubby 16stone down to 12.5stone without any training in about 4 month. Lost loads of muscle and strength.
> 
> Second time i tried it was after a bulking cycle for a quick fix before hols, from 7pm-10am no food. Went very flat and lost a fair bit of muscle again. Looking back both were a bit of a fail, good diet is loads better.


Can't thank you enough for that advice, mate! That's exactly what I'm going to do!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you been dropping the calories per week or per month mate?

Reason I ask is I dropped 500 from what I should be getting a day but obviously now I lost half a stone my BMR is a bit lower than when I started.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Have you been dropping the calories per week or per month mate?
> 
> Reason I ask is I dropped 500 from what I should be getting a day but obviously now I lost half a stone my BMR is a bit lower than when I started.


Neither mate, I don't count calories. Never have, never will. All those numbers really bog me down...


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Neither mate, I don't count calories. Never have, never will. All those numbers really bog me down...


I didnt know you weren't documenting what you ate.

Its obviously working for you but how do you know you're eating below what you need to be losing weight?

To be honest I used to get really bogged down when trying to lose weight by focusing on how many carbs and fats were in the foods I ate, but I find it really easy to keep track of the calories im eating especially as I always round up the calories of whatever im eating to an easy to record number.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> I didnt know you weren't documenting what you ate.
> 
> Its obviously working for you but how do you know you're eating below what you need to be losing weight?
> 
> To be honest I used to get really bogged down when trying to lose weight by focusing on how many carbs and fats were in the foods I ate, but I find it really easy to keep track of the calories im eating especially as I always round up the calories of whatever im eating to an easy to record number.


I don't know, mate. All I know is that cleaning up my diet and using the 16/8 eating window, I lost weight. If you have a clean diet and combine that with I.F, you don't need to count anything. When I come to try and build muscle in the coming weeks, calorie counting and my macros will be more important to me so I can develop muscle more efficiently... If your going for straight up weight loss, then a good diet, some cardio and fasting periods is all you need to stick too. Not numbers.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey just seen this thread but thought i'd say; WELL DONE!

Seriously man losing that weight and sticking to this - that takes a lot of dedication and will power.

You know control your diet and it's not controlling you.

Also your photos ! The first one looks like you've been rudely awoken up before you've had the chance to sleep off a huge hangover lol. You look about 15 years younger in the face. IF is def working for you.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

HJL said:


> surely you loose a ton of muscle on this. If i worked all morning untill 12.30 without food i think id pass out! plus i train 9-10pm so find it hard to fit food in after training. and to not eat anything for 14h after training just doesnt make sence to me.


Pretty certain the guy that created IF just thought up a meal plan to be the most convenient to him, realised he maintained all his muscle mass; checked out some pubmed studies to back up his convenient meal plan and viola IF was born, not necessarily in that order.

Pretty sure depending on the size of the meal you had eaten it can take 5-6 hours to fully digest so your really only going without for 6-7 hours. That's why your see other types of IF such as the 36, 24, 20hr try and account for it. Certain i read up other stuff that mentioned fasting unless severely stricken still does well in holding on to muscle and this was over a period of days.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

getting there mate...keep up the good work


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome. Recently started if again, this thread gave me the nudge.... So thanks!


----------



## dazza n17 (Jul 1, 2010)

excellent results gonna have to try this for a month or two to drop a few bf%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> View attachment 113207
> 
> 
> View attachment 113205
> ...


Fuk me rusk u look boss mate!!!

If i was that way inclined i would be turing you a new one hahahaha!!

Keep it up lad, u have done amazing!!


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is interesting! I've done juice fasting before where I'd consume nothing but home juiced fresh veggie and fruit juice and water. I did this for weeks at a time. The intermittent fast sounds much less demanding of my will power! It worked well but it was excruciating, nauseating, and at times you'd think I was a pregnant woman with my mood swings.. I'd lose about 10lbs a week...

I already have a relatively healthy diet but this sounds like a great way to cut out some of my extra body fat!

I want to clarify: so you just ate whatever you wanted (within healthy reason) from 1-6pm and didn't eat at all the rest of the day? That actually seems very easy... Those hours specifically even work very well for me!

I'm going to give this a shot and see how it works for me!

Starting today!

257lbs

23% bf

I'll give it a month and post back so we can see the results!


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

Also how would you time meals? Did you basically just eat a late lunch then dinner or just eat as you felt hungry?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

silverback66 said:


> I want to clarify: so you just ate whatever you wanted (within healthy reason) from 1-6pm and didn't eat at all the rest of the day? Also how would you time meals? Did you basically just eat a late lunch then dinner or just eat as you felt hungry?


Exactly. 1pm-6pm I consumed food/drink (NOT COUNTING CALORIES) and there was no 'set time' for my individual meals. As long as I ate between those hours I was golden.

Good luck, brother! I'll look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

some awesome advice in here. 3 questions:

1. did people notice muscle / strength loss after IF?

2. how many lbs do you look to lose per week? 2/3lb?

3. im looking at a calorie deficit of 10% my BMR, this ok?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rusky87 said:


> Exactly. 1pm-6pm I consumed food/drink (NOT COUNTING CALORIES) and there was no 'set time' for my individual meals. As long as I ate between those hours I was golden.
> 
> Good luck, brother! I'll look forward to seeing your results!


Would you eat two meals lunch and dinner in these times so lunch at 1pm and tea 5-6pm ish or would you just eat one meal somewhere between those times?

Nice results though!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Some really nice results there Rusky, IF does seem to yield results really well if you are strict with diet, and your pictures are very inspirational to those who are looking to change their lifestyle and start making some real progress.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

good job man


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> some awesome advice in here. 3 questions:
> 
> 1. did people notice muscle / strength loss after IF?
> 
> ...


I am still gaining strength.

My goal is always 2-3 lbs / week. If I am losing too much I add in more calories. Different people react differently to IF as far as their calories. Some people can eat maintenance and lose weight. Arguably.

as far as calories go i simply reduce my maintanence calories by 300. I recalculate my calorie intake once weekly and continue with the -300 from that number.

I eat whatever I want. I keep my protein @ 200g and my fats / carbs don't matter to me what the source is so long as I hit my 200g protein and my caloric deficit.


----------



## newjimbo (Dec 31, 2010)

Rusky, this and your other related topics on IF have been a fascinating read and was a simple 'googling' session about the topic that brought me here!

Congrats on the transformation, that's a hell of a difference....borderline ripped! I look a little like your original pic at present with more muscle mass and slightly less fat, but 89kg all the same...not great at 5' 9"! I'm looking forward to starting as soon as I'm back from holiday! Really motivated!

I know many have asked about calorie numbers so I won't go there again, but did you find any foods were more helpful than others especially in the first week or two where cravings/hunger could be a problem?

Did you exercise as and when you could or did you find a particular time suited you/the way you felt better than any other?

Again, well done.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome progress mate


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

silverback66 said:


> This is interesting! I've done juice fasting before where I'd consume nothing but home juiced fresh veggie and fruit juice and water. I did this for weeks at a time. The intermittent fast sounds much less demanding of my will power! It worked well but it was excruciating, nauseating, and at times you'd think I was a pregnant woman with my mood swings.. I'd lose about 10lbs a week...
> 
> I already have a relatively healthy diet but this sounds like a great way to cut out some of my extra body fat!
> 
> ...


that only 5 hours buddy, you can stretch up to 7-8 and the rest for fasting.

I weigh 250 punds and 23% body fat so I'd like us to compare to see how much we lose, good luck by the way!

do you train as well or just diet?


----------

